# Ax-men and Theft



## rmihalek (May 12, 2008)

On last night's episode of Axmen, Jay Browning had someone ride a quad up into an area he was scouting and steal his 660. The previous episode documented another crew as they dealt with the fallout from someone stealing 3000 feet of rigging rope ($4500 loss).

This got me wondering: is the filming of the show attracting unwanted attention to these particular sites which then results in the theft or is such theft common at logging sites?

Seems to me these guys are veterans of the business (with a couple exceptions) and would/should know by now not to leave things unattended.


----------



## Adkpk (May 12, 2008)

I think the show would be done shooting before airing the first episode. But don't know for sure. 




rmihalek said:


> On last night's episode of Axmen, Jay Browning had someone ride a quad up into an area he was scouting and steal his 660.



"and steal his 660." I haven't seen last nights episode, I'll go watch it now, dtv, but is the wording to you quote above right?


----------



## Zodiac45 (May 12, 2008)

Absolutely. They're not filming live. It's miles of video that an editor pieces together for the shows and Mike Rowe narrates over the top of it. 

That's nothing new having people (especially on weekends) come around the logging areas. We never leave anything besides machinery on site and even then it's locked and if possible we gate the road or take a grapple skidder and throw/plow some boulders across the way. Even then, unfortunately, if someones determined they'll get in and screw with the stuff.


----------



## RPM (May 12, 2008)

No pity for the fool who gets caught messing around with a loggers gear.........


----------



## Adkpk (May 12, 2008)

RPM said:


> No pity for the fool who gets caught messing around with a loggers gear.........



I didn't see it in the previews of the upcoming shows but that would change the pace, huh.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

I am sorry mihalek, I misread that part of your post. I got it straight now.


----------



## Oly's Stump (May 12, 2008)

I know how he feels. Last year I was grinding stumps in a backyard in the city and I got ripped off $4,000.00 worth of equipment. Brand new 065 and a 046 Mag. Also a Stihl leaf blower and my gas air compressor along with a box of tools. The low lifes took it right out of my truck broad daylight. Jay hit it right on the head last night when he said that there is nothing worse then a thief. Of course my insurance never covered the loss.


----------



## rmihalek (May 12, 2008)

I was thinking that during the filming there might be some helicopters hovering above a site with cameras, some fancy rental trucks for the camera crews and stuff like that which might attract the attention of some local good-for-nothings. So then these low-lifes ride over to see what the commotion is all about, see some stuff and decide to steal it.


----------



## slowp (May 12, 2008)

If stuff is on a road, and sometimes even if locked up, it tends to disappear. The days of the smelly, gruff old watchmen are gone. Not enough profit to hire them. Maybe one of those "Puppy Girl" dogs like Bookerdog has would work.


----------



## 2dogs (May 13, 2008)

A friend of mike works for a tree service company. He was working in a bucket by himself when a truck load of illegals pulled up. By the time he got to the ground the 2 passengers had opened compartments and grabbed a saw and a Lewis winch and the truck was gone.


----------



## dumbhunter (May 13, 2008)

*tis very sad*

maybe we should institute a forein policy on thieves here! if caught stealing cut thier frigging hand off!!!!!

i hate a :censored: thief


----------



## windthrown (May 13, 2008)

Saw and rigging theft is getting worse these days. I was at the local Stihl shop a month or so ago and heard that there are guys with binoculars watching the local logging crews at the end of the day, and even well buried chainsaws were being stolen. So now most crews take their saws home with them. Some larger logging sites have watch people around here if they are logging on a BLM road that does not have gates. Locals with trailers in need of places to camp pretty much do it for cheap, with the hope of getting a little side work here and there. We had one guy up the road here for about a month last fall camped at a yarding platform. We also have a few people around here that live in smaller trailers that they can get up the roads that do long term fire watch in summer during fire restricted cutting. I always come across a few of them above us scattered around in the hills in summer.


----------



## windthrown (May 13, 2008)

2dogs said:


> A friend of mike works for a tree service company. He was working in a bucket by himself when a truck load of illegals pulled up. By the time he got to the ground the 2 passengers had opened compartments and grabbed a saw and a Lewis winch and the truck was gone.



I carry my .45 auto with me here. Some Mexicans come up and steal stuff while I am working, the bullets will fly. Reminds me of a thread to start; all this crap in CA today about whailing illegals screaming about rights violations by the INS becasue they are watching schools. What a load of BS! Illegals have so many rights now, they may as well take over. Oh, wait a minute, they already have.


----------



## slowp (May 13, 2008)

windthrown said:


> I carry my .45 auto with me here. Some Mexicans come up and steal stuff while I am working, the bullets will fly. Reminds me of a thread to start; all this crap in CA today about whailing illegals screaming about rights violations by the INS becasue they are watching schools. What a load of BS! Illegals have so many rights now, they may as well take over. Oh, wait a minute, they already have.




Beware. During the 80s, a tree planting crew here was suspected of stealing stuff. Locals slashed the tires on their van. Turned out, it was some of the local people stealing stuff.


----------



## Marc (May 13, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> Absolutely. They're not filming live. It's miles of video that an editor pieces together for the shows and Mike Rowe narrates over the top of it.
> 
> That's nothing new having people (especially on weekends) come around the logging areas. We never leave anything besides machinery on site and even then it's locked and if possible we gate the road or take a grapple skidder and throw/plow some boulders across the way. Even then, unfortunately, if someones determined they'll get in and screw with the stuff.



It's actually Thom Beers that narrates it, not Mike Rowe. Beers is the same guy that narrates Ice Road Truckers and also produced both of those shows, plus Deadliest Catch (which Mike Rowe does narrate).


----------



## Saw Bones (May 13, 2008)

dumbhunter said:


> maybe we should institute a forein policy on thieves here! if caught stealing cut thier frigging hand off!!!!!
> 
> i hate a :censored: thief




The trick is to catch them. They would be begging for some one to call the police. To err is human to forgive is not my policy.


----------



## windthrown (May 13, 2008)

slowp said:


> Beware. During the 80s, a tree planting crew here was suspected of stealing stuff. Locals slashed the tires on their van. Turned out, it was some of the local people stealing stuff.



Never fear; I shoot at them only when they are at the scene of the crime. Guy near here was ripped off for an art collection last year. He is an art restorer, and lives further off the beaten track than we do. Someone had the balls to go up there and steal his stuff in a van. More than likely an insider in the fine art trade. I doubt thet the illegals would have a clue as to what the art was worth or where to unload it. We are fortunate in that we do not have many illegals around here. Actually none out here in this little village. I have had hunters shoot toward me poaching on this property; I have busted a few of them over the years too. 

If my stuff is ever stolen, I would cruise Ebay and Craigslist, and the local pawn shops. More than likely it would turn up pretty fast. More than likely at the latest tweeker meth lab rental around here. They tend to move around, usually after they get busted. Not hard to find; caravans of 2 and 3 cars going out the highway, and 10 minutes they are back in again, back and forth all day and night in beater cars and trucks. Next thing yah know, the property is listed on the sheriff's auction.


----------



## Nailsbeats (May 13, 2008)

"I'd like to spit some Beech Nut and that dudes eye and shoot'em with my ole .45, cause country boy's can survive."

If only this were a musical. That's how I roll, except it's a .357 Sig.


----------



## 056 kid (May 13, 2008)

I prefer the .357 mag. never shot a sig though


----------



## windthrown (May 14, 2008)

I never liked double action semi-autos. For me its the single action Glock or the Colt .45. I love the simplicity and the design of the model 1911. It cannot be beat. I have tritium sites and lightweight trigger, and several other custom features. It shoots straight, for an automatic.


----------



## 2dogs (May 14, 2008)

Not to be too picky but a Glock is not a single action. It is a striker fire


----------



## Marc (May 14, 2008)

2dogs said:


> Not to be too picky but a Glock is not a single action. It is a striker fire



And is a great weapon... I fired a Glock .40 immediately after firing a cheapo Bersa .380, night and day difference.


----------



## windthrown (May 14, 2008)

Bursa .380??? My oldest brother had one, I thought it was crap. The Walther .380 that the Bursa is modeled after was better. But I do not own a .380, and never will. I am debating between a 10mm or a .40 caliber now. Maybe a .40 caliber Glock? 

As for the Glock... yah, the Glock has a half-cocked firing pin instead of fully cocked. But they train us with those along with the Colt .45 as single action weapons. All the double action (ie., Ruger, Sig, etc.) owners go to another range for training.


----------



## windthrown (May 14, 2008)

056 kid said:


> I prefer the .357 mag. never shot a sig though



I rented several Sigs at the range and never liked them. The slide action is weird. I never liked the Rugers either. The only double action auto that I really liked was the Beretta 92.


----------



## BlackCatBone (May 14, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Bursa .380??? My oldest brother had one, I thought it was crap. The Walther .380 that the Bursa is modeled after was better. But I do not own a .380, and never will. I am debating between a 10mm or a .40 caliber now. Maybe a .40 caliber Glock?
> 
> As for the Glock... yah, the Glock has a half-cocked firing pin instead of fully cocked. But they train us with those along with the Colt .45 as single action weapons. All the double action (ie., Ruger, Sig, etc.) owners go to another range for training.



Go with the .40, it is a great pistol. The 10mm is frankly too much for the weight of the gun, and your second shot will suffer a lot. Also, ammo is a little harder to come by in 10mm. My .40 was very accurate right out of the box.


----------



## 056 kid (May 14, 2008)

have you ever shot a Kimber?? Dad has one(forget the model) But fully loaded with 14 .45 rounds it weighs less than the 1911 that its based on. 
The most enjoyable semi auto pistol I have ever used!


----------



## Adkpk (May 14, 2008)

How did this thread go from theft to guns? 








:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## windthrown (May 14, 2008)

Adrpk said:


> How did this thread go from theft to guns?
> 
> :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:



We hyjacked this thread... with guns! :greenchainsaw: 

Usually we do it with chainsaws, but that gets messy sometimes.


----------



## 460magnumMOD (May 16, 2008)

Guns cure a thief. Thats all there is to it. i like a long range rifle. When they think they got away is when they get it.


----------



## 318firebug49 (May 16, 2008)

windthrown said:


> I never liked double action semi-autos. For me its the single action Glock or the Colt .45. I love the simplicity and the design of the model 1911. It cannot be beat. I have tritium sites and lightweight trigger, and several other custom features. It shoots straight, for an automatic.



Kimber Tac II 45- 1911. Cocked and locked and barring my 629 Smith wheel gun in the 44 special- has probably been the most reliable pistol that I have carried- muck and mud( and sawdust) don't seem to slow it down at all.... I kinda like the long range idea too- Win model 70, heavy barrel comp stock, 300 win mag,1/2lb trigger job with a 4x16x50. Very comfortable at 500-700. No tolerance for thievery......


----------



## deeker (May 16, 2008)

A bunch of gun nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love it!!!!


We have to protect the second amendment too.


----------



## Fuzly (May 21, 2008)

+1

"An armed society is a polite society" or something like that.

Lots of well armed good guys makes for less crime in general, including thievery.


----------



## aquan8tor (May 21, 2008)

318firebug49 said:


> Kimber Tac II 45- 1911. Cocked and locked and barring my 629 Smith wheel gun in the 44 special- has probably been the most reliable pistol that I have carried- muck and mud( and sawdust) don't seem to slow it down at all.... I kinda like the long range idea too- Win model 70, heavy barrel comp stock, 300 win mag,1/2lb trigger job with a 4x16x50. Very comfortable at 500-700. No tolerance for thievery......






I have a crappy Taurus .44 mag, but its got the BOOM sound factor. Louder than a 12 ga. for sure; probably nothing compared to the 300 mag.


----------



## .aspx (May 28, 2008)

Mike Rowe narrates "Deadliest Catch", not "Ax Men".

After talking with people who are part of "Deadliest Catch", I'm willing to put money on a lot of these "dramatic scenes" being nothing more than an idea a producer has...aka scripted


----------



## Wismer (May 28, 2008)

Jay Browning had his saw stolen....


i think it was scripted... He is such a great businessman, I doubt after 30-some-odd years in the business he would carelessly leave his stuff lying around like that to be taken by "ATVers"


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 29, 2008)

Wismer said:


> Jay Browning had his saw stolen....
> 
> 
> i think it was scripted... He is such a great businessman, I doubt after 30-some-odd years in the business he would carelessly leave his stuff lying around like that to be taken by "ATVers"




I would say that _all_ of the 'screwup' segments were scripted. It is a TV show after all and just what is the likeliehood that a professional camera crew would just happen to be on scene with a camera pointed in just the right direction?

That that one with the 'spear through the roof'. Calculate the odds that a camera was just 'luck' to get the shot.

Not to say that the screwups don't happen, some of them fairly common but that they happen so conveniently? Not a chance.

Harry K


----------



## E&A QCI (Jun 10, 2008)

*Guns*



BlackCatBone said:


> Go with the .40, it is a great pistol. The 10mm is frankly too much for the weight of the gun, and your second shot will suffer a lot. Also, ammo is a little harder to come by in 10mm. My .40 was very accurate right out of the box.



You Americans and your pistols! My Winchester 97 12ga. is the best deterrent around! The M1 Garand is good for making swiss cheese out of crookmobiles, too.


----------



## Saw Bones (Jun 12, 2008)

aquan8tor said:


> I have a crappy Taurus .44 mag, but its got the BOOM sound factor. Louder than a 12 ga. for sure; probably nothing compared to the 300 mag.



Whats wrong with Taurus? I have a .44 special ultra lite and so far I love it. I had an earlier Stainless version that was discontinued that I had a problem with, and Taurus replaced it with the updated version. I was satisfied with the gun, and the service.

On the subject of theft, and guns and such. You got trees, and you got rope, Shooting is much too good for a thief, and bullets cost money.

If you catch the guy in the act he's guilty. No slick talking lawyers, or appeals. No excuses on how he was an abused child and it's not his fault. A man is responsible for his own actions. Hang him where he is visible, and pin a sign on him proclaiming the crime. That should get other thieves in the area thinking before they pick up stuff.


----------



## loggerbydesign (Jun 16, 2008)

*Ax-Men (the soaps of logging)*

I subscribe to Timber Harvesting and they did an online poll a while back asking loggers what they thought of Ax-Men. You can read the results here... I found it interesting. See if you can guess which one is mine.

http://www.timberharvesting.com/Content/Content.aspx?Uid=7410


----------

